# Okay, pop quiz, which model Colchester/Clausing lathe is this?



## kb58 (Jun 20, 2019)

Questions are:

1. Model number
2. Approximate age
3. Value (assuming all is well, and no extras)
4. Anything specific to watch out for regarding this particular model

I understand that some parts are still available from Clausing, but I assume I should not count on that while inspecting it

Full disclosure, I'm weighing rebuilding my old Grizzly 12 x 36" lathe against buying something of similar size but more robust.

Thanks!


----------



## Rootpass (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry I only know what a Clausing 5914 looks like. What needs rebuilding on your Grizzly?


----------



## kb58 (Jun 20, 2019)

It leaks oil like a sieve, which requires pulling the bearings, which, I've been told, can be "interesting."

Doing a picture search of the above appears to show it's a 1336 (imagine that), but I'll keep looking for more info.


----------



## kb58 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hmm, looks a lot like this one: Colchester Student / Master I


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 20, 2019)

This looks similar to our newer 13" Colchester Mark 2 at work . All the handles are very similar but I know ours is a newer model .


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks just like the one for sale- here's the link:
1964 Clausing Colchester 13 x 36 Lathe - $1900 (SF Bay Area)


----------



## john.k (Jun 20, 2019)

Tis indeed a roundhead Master,no gap model,about 1961/2.......Note the early style sliding feed lever.........not the "safety" knockout type............this is very important,because the feed will not kick out ,and any kind of bed stop will bust the gears.......As someone says ,somewhere,there are no oil seals ,and major leaks are usually caused by using thick oil to quieten the gears............they have large Gamet spindle bearings,a double row front......and costly to replace.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 20, 2019)

John:  isn't that a British made machine?


----------



## john.k (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes,made in England.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 21, 2019)

Have one of these sitting in the loading bay, retired and taking up space until the accountants release it.
Pierre


----------



## Choiliefan (Jun 21, 2019)

Very expensive spindle bearings if bad...


----------



## kb58 (Jun 21, 2019)

I ultimately decided not to look at it. The older the lathe is, the more important I think it is that critical parts can be obtained, which to me means sticking to US-made lathes. This particular (UK-built) model has a couple design issues, such as not having any metric threading ability (per the UK lathe info site). It's not a big deal now, but might be later.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 21, 2019)

From what I've read the metric threading issue is not a deal-breaker, you just need a pair of conversion gears and most any imperial lathe can cut metric.
The real deal-breaker would of course be the expensive spindle bearings if they are bad but that's true with many used lathes- you just check it carefully before you buy


----------



## john.k (Jun 21, 2019)

Thats funny.....mine is a brother to that one,and it has metric at the flick of a lever.No extra gears needed..............and as to lathe parts ....if it aint Chinese,parts cost more than any old lathe is worth,no matter what the brand......The secret is to carefully inspect the machine before flashing yer wad,and use the spares as a beatdown point........As to bearings,with a slight modification ,there are several options to use standard taper roller bearings.......all of which I have done over the years......PS the Master I have now cost me zero to acquire,and then the cost of a couple of standard taper rollers......And the machine has a strange history,it was nicked bit by bit from the gubmint......dunno how he got the bed home........he also nicked a Weiler lathe in bits ,which ended up out in the weather when he died.......I might add,he also had five Manx Nortons,and tons of parts......which I didnt get.


----------

